# Need a dessert for 21st birthday party!!



## themonkeytree (Mar 16, 2009)

I need some help thinking of a dessert to make for my friends 21st birthday.  I need there to be enough for 20 to 30 people.  I am not the best baker, but if I have a recipe I understand it fine and can follow it.  My real problem with desserts is the presentation, because I am not good at tempered chocolate garnishes, or piping fancy designs.  I do not even want to deal with sugar garnishes, because carmel can be so messy.  

I don't want to go with something simple like cookies or brownies, and I am willing to try something complex, just as long as there is not too much piping involved.

I asked my friend what he wants and he said he did not know.  The only information he gave me was he wanted vanillia, not chocolate, but a little chocolate on the dessert would not be bad.  It just shouldnt be something like a chocolate chiffon cake, even though it is delicious.


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 16, 2009)

LPBeier's Coconut cream pound cake, made in a ring mold, would serve 20 or more easily.  It is so rich you can slice it thin and everyone will still be satisfied.  I used a cream cheese icing and it was deliciout.  My frozen walnut cream torte would also be great, but you would have to make at least two of them (maybe more, they're yum)


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 16, 2009)

Would you mind sharing the recipe for the frozen walnut cream torte??


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 17, 2009)

dave the baker, do you know any desserts with bacon in it?


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be glad to share the torte recipe, however I've never come across a dessert using bacon.  Bacon would be considered a savory whereas dessert implies a sweet.

FROZEN WALNUT CREAM TORTE,
Cake:
4 tsp Unsalted Butter - softened,
2 Tbsp Flour,
5 Egg Yolks,
5 Egg Whites,
3/4 C Sugar,
1 Tbsp Vanilla,
1/2 C Fresh Bread Crumbs - toasted in the oven,
1 C Ground Walnuts,

Butter two 9" cake pans and line bottoms with wax paper.  Coat pans evenly with flour.  Pre-heat oven to 350 F.  
Beat Egg Yolks, Sugar and Vanilla in large bowl until triple in volume.  Stir in the Bread Crumbs and the Ground Walnuts.
In another large bowl beat the Egg Whites to firm peaks.  Stir 1/4 of the Whites into the Yolk mixture with a spatula.  Pour that over the remaining Whites and fold gently.  Divide evenly between the two pans.  Bake 12 to 15 minutes until cake shrinks slightly from the sides.  Cool in the pans, then unmold.

To Assemble:
Beat to soft peaks:
2 C Heavy Cream,
1/4 C Confectioner's Sugar,
2 tsp Vanilla,

Place one cake layer on plate and spread with half the Cream mixture.  Place second layer on and spread top and sides with the Cream mixture.  Freeze.  Place in refrigerator one hour before serving.

I hope you enjoy this.

Dave


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 17, 2009)

I know bacon is savory, but to me bacon is so delicious it would be good in almost anything.

Thanks for that recipe.  Nothing like beating egg whites by hand lol.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 17, 2009)

Tiramisu. There is the original and then there is my version that I created on my own.  I have made these several times and no one ever returns it back.  Also flan is relatively easy to make.  

Raspberry Tiramisu

2 packs frozen raspberries
Cook them with sugar and then strain them so seeds are out and save the sauce (can be made a few days ahead of time)
2 packs fresh raspberries
white chocolate bar
toasted sliced almonds about a cup
Whipping Cream
Ladyfingers 
Some vanilla pudding (ready made).  I normally make a custard from scratch.  
Orange juice about a cup or more in a shallow dish

Whip the cream until it's firm.  Fold the cream and pudding together and put it on the side. 

Take a glass pan and start layering the ladyfingers.  Dip in orange juice and layer it at the bottom of the dish in a neat line. Put the raspberry sauce over the ladyfingers. Sprinkle a few fresh raspberries.  Put the cream in an even layer.  Repeat again finishing with the cream.  

Sprinkle raspberries on the top along with the toasted almonds.  Finally grate all the white chocolate evenly on the top.  Refrigerate atleast overnight before serving for best results.  

Serve with a garnish of one of those pirouette straws.  They come in many colors, a pink one would go great if there are not too many boys involved.


----------



## padams2359 (Mar 17, 2009)

We have something we make here called Bouille.  It is pretty simple.  You make a fresh vanilla custard, then take an angel food cake, which can be store bought.  cut or tear it into 1 inch square, and add it to the custard.  This is also best served warm.  It takes about 15 minutes to put togethers.  You could also use a couple of large boxes of Jello Vanilla Pudding.  The one that your cook, not instant.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 17, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> dave the baker, do you know any desserts with bacon in it?


 Do you guys ever watch "Chopped" on the Food Network?   It's a hoot.  last week's episode required the use of oranges, grapefruit, chocolate -and bacon - in a dessert.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 17, 2009)

you could also layer padams2359's bouille with fruit for a trifle.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for all your suggestions.  Your version of the tiramisu sounds good.  I like it because it has no coffee in it.  Do I need to make the ladyfingers or can I use store bought ones?  I know how to make them, but it is so much easier to use store bought ones.


----------



## Jiayan Wu (Jul 14, 2009)

you can make sweet sago cream with coconut milk, and put them into fridge, you can drink them after you have your dinner


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2009)

21st birthday? How about a chocolate stout. Oh wait your friend wanted vanilla. How about a shot of vanilla Stoli


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm with GB on the Stoli, but if you must make Tiramisu, buy the lady fingers.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 16, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> LPBeier's Coconut cream pound cake, made in a ring mold, would serve 20 or more easily. It is so rich you can slice it thin and everyone will still be satisfied. I used a cream cheese icing and it was deliciout. My frozen walnut cream torte would also be great, but you would have to make at least two of them (maybe more, they're yum)


 where is the recipe for LPBeier's Coconut cream pound cake?

i copied your walnut torte.


----------



## Bilby (Jul 17, 2009)

I know this is reactivated thread and the 21st has presumably been and gone, but I have to say that there is not an Australian 21st that I have been to (in a home) that did not serve a pavlova.  And as for being fool proof - well if the top flops, just add more fruit and cream, if the sides break, spread with cream, if it is gooey in the middle, that's how it is meant to be, if it is hard all the way thru, well that's how it is meant to be!! LOL  Provided you (a) follow a recipe, (b) cook it and (c) don't burn it, there is nothing that fruit, cream or "that's how it's meant to be" won't cover!!!  No fresh fruit, canned is fine, no cream, use custard, fruit not in best condition, just mix them with the cream or custard.  Transport issues, just take the components and fling it together at the party - five minutes tops.  Ultimate laid back dessert!!  Perfect for Aussies and Kiwis alike!!! ;-)


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

Bilby said:


> I know this is reactivated thread and the 21st has presumably been and gone, but I have to say that there is not an Australian 21st that I have been to (in a home) that did not serve a pavlova. And as for being fool proof - well if the top flops, just add more fruit and cream, if the sides break, spread with cream, if it is gooey in the middle, that's how it is meant to be, if it is hard all the way thru, well that's how it is meant to be!! LOL Provided you (a) follow a recipe, (b) cook it and (c) don't burn it, there is nothing that fruit, cream or "that's how it's meant to be" won't cover!!! No fresh fruit, canned is fine, no cream, use custard, fruit not in best condition, just mix them with the cream or custard. Transport issues, just take the components and fling it together at the party - five minutes tops. Ultimate laid back dessert!! Perfect for Aussies and Kiwis alike!!! ;-)


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 17, 2009)

TMT - The peach cobbler that PDSWIFE Shared here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/iso-easy-peach-cobbler-recipe-17177.html

Is a perfectly good answer to your solution. just multiply it x3. And make sure if you do this, you have enough pan space 

You might want to also get a gallon or two of real vanilla ice cream. and serve the cobbler hot.

Now that I look at OP's date I feel really stupid, but I will post anyway since pdswife's recipe is worthy.

Bob


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2009)

msmofet said:


> where is the recipe for LPBeier's Coconut cream pound cake?
> 
> i copied your walnut torte.



Here's the link to the coconut cream pound cake.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Here's the link to the coconut cream pound cake.


 ty ty sweetie pie!! LOL


----------

